# jetting drain tile?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

There was a thread on this on the drain cleaning forum, but im looking for more responses. I got a call tonight to try to open what is thought to be a drain tile or perforated pipe from a stair well drain. i havent seen it yet but has anyone attempted to jet something like this. Would i destroy it or what? I got the call from another plumber and he doesnt think we have an option, its full of mud and debris. He already ran his cable through it to get things flowing but not very good? What do you guys think?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Perforated as in plastic?


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

yea, we call it drain tile. you know the black pipe that comes in the big rolls. We use it for footer drains and such. Scary right?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Got ya

They use it down here too for that.

Low pressure jetting would be fine IMO. I wouldn't be pushing 2000 PSI through it. What size is it?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

First thing you do is dig down a little and determine if the plastic has gone brittle, if it has do not attempt to jet it unless they want it more perferated lol. If it seems pliable then proceed! Caution start around 1500 psi and never let it stay in one spot with the pressure on. I use a camera to set up the roots or mud I am jetting then work it back and forth in that area. I always tell the customer it is a 50-50 chance deal.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

he says 4 inch. My jetter is 3000 psi 5.5 per minute. So you think I should dial it down huh. Im just afraid it wont pull through with less psi. I dont know, I havent had it long enough to try it dialed down. Im still green with the jetter.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have seen a fire department down here blow out their area drains in their wash down bay at the station with their pumper truck. 

They wanted me to cable it but I told them they either needed to let me get a jet truck or blow it out with their truck. It worked but they had to work on it for a little bit. Doubt that is possible where your at, the parish here does what they want, when the want to.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem. I have jetted 6" drain tile with a vac con. I was running 1500 psi at 60 gpm. Had no issues but that's a big truck moving a lot of water and I had it dialed back from 2000 psi. Just take your time with it and you should be fine.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Use a spinner when you are done too.

We do this all the time with our trailer jet and just let the water do the work for you.


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

I try to stay under 2k psi the very few times I've done them. Just be sure to let the customer know that the pipe is junk & my get damaged.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

You guys nailed it. Kept her at 2000 or under, and it's clean as a whistle. I'll be going back to do another section next week. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have jetted it at up too 3000 psi with no damage. The nice thing about it is that it's usually a straight run of pipe with only gradual bends. The bad part is that since there are holes in it it is much easier to bury the hose and get stuck. Proceed slowly with lots of retrieves to keep it open.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out well. If we are jetting sludge and soft material out of light pipe, I personally like to use a spinner, there's no cutting power in a spinner of course but the streams don't dwell on any area of the pipe long enough to damage it, and sludge seems to flush out fairly well. If that doesn't work then a better nozzle at lower pressure and keep it moving.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Low psi and high flow is the way to go


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I do as Cuda suggested then jet away...

Pull back often as the joints are usually put together like crap and you'll probably find a crushed or, busted joint where it is easy to get stuck in the dirt...

Be ready to locate and dig...
Nothing is going to break that isn't already broken...


----------

